# Canned Shoot Bird Hunt operating in Sag Harbor, NY



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This action alert has been posted on a few yahoo groups - I'm cross posting in the hopes of helping to get this place *SHUT DOWN ASAP*!

This is to alert everyone that there is a Canned Shoot Bird Hunt operating in Sag Harbor, NY under the radar. They are known as Spring Farm.

They have thousand of birds on the premises and breed them as well. There is one small pond surrounded by netting from which the birds cannot escape since it is crammed with birds and also covered with mold and algae. 

The birds are released for the shoots and wounded ones fly off the private property onto public trails where they drop and lie until they die, littering public property with decaying flesh. Wounded and disoriented birds also soar onto a main turnpike nearby during and after each shoot. After each shoot, the dead birds (most propbably wounded as well) found on the privaate property of Spring Farm are collected and placed in huge piles on the property. The owner says they are donated for food, but a nearby wildlife rescue facility has treated wounded birds found on the roadway and finds 
large amount of lead in their bodies. 

In addition to the inhumane shooting activities, this facility is in our aquifer overlay district and the pond water is entering our sole water supply, together with lead from thousands of shot casings littering the landscape. 

Please spread the word and boycott this facility. We are working locally to shut them down but it will be a long battlel in this area. Please, anyone, to object write to: 
Linda Kabot, Supervisor, Town of Southampton
116 Hampton Road
Southampton, NY 11968
Email: [email protected] ownny.gov​
Also please contact the town council member in charge of animal control and issues, Anna Throne-Holst at [email protected] southamptontownn y.gov.

CAUTION - Pictures are VERY graphic!! - to view photos of the horrendous conditions at Spring Farm go to http://flickr.com/photos/springfarm

Thank you for your support in this effort


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't bring myself to look at the pics right now....but I have sent an e-mail off, based upon your info and the yahoo posted stuff.

This just makes me sick....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is awful. I can't look at the pictures either. I'll send an email too. I'm not saying all I'm feeling right now.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG! That is horrible, is this even legal there?


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

that is so messed up.people that do inhumane things like that can't even call them self's hunters they sould call them selfs scum bags.it's not even a fair chance for the poor birds.it's senceless violence and slaughter.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dezi I looked at the photos and all I have to say is HORRID! ABSOLUTELY HORRID, I for one am ashamed that all the people involved with the selfish mistreatment of innocent animals share my species.

I too will let them know what I think.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

has this been getting much media attention. im pretty sure if this was publically outted on national telivision and in the newspapers they wouldnt stay around long. and your right bird man, how can some one call them self a hunter if they just stand by a cage and shot what comes out. sounds pretty sick if you ask me.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone 'member when Cheney shot his buddy in the face a few years back ?

...they were at the same sort of set-up....caged bird shoot...just that it wasn't pigeons. 

Only, there....they first got to pick the bird they wanted to shoot....before having a handler take it outside and release it....


I am hoping this creates a torrent of e-mails and publicity....it is just inhuman (no, I didn't forget the 'e' by accident.....)


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i first want to say that i am against pigeon shoots . they are not right . but please stop with , this ''decaying bodies and stuff'' i looked into spring farms . it raises and sells ''phesants to resturants and hunting clubs , and allows hunters to do walk up hunts . i have a friend who is a hunter and talked to him about it . everyone of the ''game breed phesants that are shot are cleaned and talken home to be eaten. ''sometimes the wings fall off , and feathers after beening shot .but you make it seem like they are shooting robins or hawks and leaving the bodies all over the place . this is why when people like u , or even me when i try and tell my friend about how bad pigeon shoot are they don't care . because they say all we do is look for reasons to protest . let the hunter eat what they shoot . and put anger towards the ones who just destroy and kill for no reason . . im sure you eat chicken , its the same thing . i don't take sides , i just take the one that is right at the time .


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

My two cents... I read the post and looked at the pics then I read the responses here.... seems to me that most of you are caught up in a
"the sky is falling" syndrome.

It's great to defend causes but what the hell gives... do your homework before posting. This sounds no different than a regular old slaughterhouse. Pheasants etc vs chickens.

It may very well be a legitimate cause but wow !! some sanity please


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I've just taken a quick look and watched a couple of vids on utube. So far ... lead shot is forbidden, there are no netted ponds and the only duck I saw getting shot at was zipping along about 50 ft high...

What raised my suspicion was the mention of lead shot polluting the ground water. As far as I know that stuff has been outlawed most everywhere. Conveniently not a mention of possible pollution from the hundreds and hundreds of caged birds .... hmmmm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread is from 2008


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2010/02/10/12824306-qmi.html

birds are viewed as nothing but pests, kinda sad.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Why are we dredging up a 4 year old thread


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Why are we dredging up a 4 year old thread


SENSATIONALISM-- thats what Antis of anything (even pigeon raising) do to justify their existance.


----------

